# What do you want from the next Windows OS?



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2011)

Im creating this thread because I came across a rumor that Windows 8 was going to be built with the gamer in mind since Microsoft finally realized that is over half their market. Rumor also has it that it will be cloud based. However, with the could business aside, I thought it would be nice to make a thread and have fellow TPU members post what they would like most out of the next Microsoft release. Here is what I want to see:

If you are going to have more than 1 version of Windows 8, make 3. MAX! Have one for "Home" use (general PC use), have another thats targeted towards gamers/PC enthusiasts, and finally have one aimed towards business. And dont make them rediculously more expensive than the previous. This is where all the pirating starts to originate. Put like a $50 difference between the three. 

With the next version of windows, ELIMINATE 32-bit FOREVER! Lets get away from this age old technology and start moving towards native 64-bit computing! Developers will continue to be lazy and not write native 64 bit code for their applications if you (Microsoft) continue to make a 32-bit operating system. (and the excuse that the 32 bit software supports 64-bit does not mean its native 64-bit. I want native) Ill even give you an example. With Windows Vista and Windows 7 64-bit, if you go to the properties of Windows Media Player, you will see that the target path is ""%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1. This is the 32-bit version of Windows Media Player. There is in fact 2 versions in the 64-bit version and the other version is native 64-bit. 

Thats just to start out. Ill let you guys hammer in some things you would like to see in the next version of Windows. Im interested to see how everyone will weigh in. 

http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20026526-75.html

EDIT:

Things that absolutely need to be put into the next version of Windows:


64-bit only
Native multi-desktop support
New file system
Multi monitor support (for the toolbar)
Unsupport legacy hardware (motherboards need to follow suit with this as well)
Either get rid of Alt-Tab in favor of Win key+Tab or vice versa. No need for both
A better Task Manager
Software Repository
Restore gif support to what it was before (not loading in IE)
Power saving mode needs to be fixed. 
Fix "broken" jpeg rendering errors in picture viewer. 
Removal of Windows Defender (in fact, get rid of any security software built into the OS or give me the option of installing it or not)
Being able to install the OS on up to 3 or 4 computers (preferably 4) in a household like you can do with Office 2010
A lightweight install option (with and without Aero)


----------



## chuchnit (Feb 6, 2011)

As long as its not cloud based for all versions I am down with whatever. If they think I want to load my OS via the internet they can suck these nuts and I'll switch to linux!


----------



## erixx (Feb 6, 2011)

Wondering if Anybody uses media player 64..... without 64bit codex.... Mmmmm


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 6, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> With Windows Vista and Windows 7 64-bit, if you go to the properties of Windows Media Player, you will see that the target path is ""%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1. This is the 32-bit version of Windows Media Player. There is in fact 2 versions in the 64-bit version and the other version is native 64-bit.



Is there a way to set it so all Windows apps run in native 64-bit?  Or have I got to do it manually with the shortcuts?


----------



## stevednmc (Feb 6, 2011)

Please do not let it be cloud based! :::crosses fingers:::


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2011)

chuchnit said:


> As long as its not cloud based for all versions I am down with whatever. If they think I want to load my OS via the internet they can suck these nuts and I'll switch to linux!



I read somewhere that Linux is doing the same thing. Might even be the next version of Ubuntu but im not 100% sure.



erixx said:


> Wondering if Anybody uses media player 64..... without 64bit codex.... Mmmmm



Ive actually never installed codecs for WMP x64. Never had a need to. 



Red_Machine said:


> Is there a way to set it so all Windows apps run in native 64-bit?  Or have I got to do it manually with the shortcuts?



AFAIK, you can only do it by going to C:\Program Files\<insert windows app here> and right click it and create a shortcut on the desktop.


----------



## Frick (Feb 6, 2011)

MLK editions (Medialess keys), preconfigured USB drives (for installation) and FAMILY PACKS!! FOR THE LOVE OF BENJIE WHERE ARE THE FAMILY PACKS????????


----------



## chuchnit (Feb 6, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I read somewhere that Linux is doing the same thing. Might even be the next version of Ubuntu but im not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ubuntu is just one flavor fortunately. Plus I just don't see them going cloud. Why would they pay for the cloud storage when they give away the OS? Maybe they will offer a cloud OS for a fee? I just don't trust anyone with my data.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd like them to finally get rid of the ntfs  file system (like they promised they would with Longhorn a.k.a. Vista) and move on to something closer to Linux's ext4 where you don't have to worry about file fragmentation and at the same time have access to low overhead compression and encryption...

I'd also like to see a one stop update manager where all your software is automatically updated to the latest version...you guessed it...just like in linux 

Microsoft has an enormous power thanks to their huge market share and they have never really managed to fully utilize it - when you are this big, you make the rules...what I mean to say is that they should f@C1 backwards comparability and instead start fresh and make something new and re-invigorating.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 6, 2011)

This may be a personal issue, but I wish they would make the toolbar span across multiple monitors...I do it now with DisplayFusion, but I really wish it was native to the OS.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> I'd like them to finally get rid of the ntfs  file system (like they promised they would with Longhorn a.k.a. Vista) and move on to something closer to Linux's ext4 where you don't have to worry about file fragmentation and at the same time have access to low overhead compression and encryption...
> 
> I'd also like to see a one stop update manager where all your software is automatically updated to the latest version...you guessed it...just like in linux



But then if they did that, all everyone would say is that Microsoft ripped off Linux and that whole fanboy argument would come to light. However I do agree with you.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 6, 2011)

ripping-off is such an ugly expression. Let's say instead that they should get inspired by Linux


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> ripping-off is such an ugly expression. Let's say instead that they should get inspired by Linux



Lol if only people would interpret it that way.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Seamless replication and backup across the multiple devices we now own is a must... incl. across WAN. Server 2008 does this nicely, but we need a "workgroup" version rather than ADomain.

2. Scalable desktop, finally

3. Easier for older and younger users

4. Easier remote desktop

5. Audio/Video teleconferencing, workgroup, domain, wan


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2011)

Well about to go bed but what you said about dumping 32bit  like hell yeah as all that time put into 32bit could go to x64 ( IF they would do that is another matter ) but if they did shit be solved much sooner.

A OS for a game would be simply stripped of every thing for max performance and if the core of the OS was built for gamers in mind there would not be any other versions of it like business version of it,  it be gamer versions plain and simple..

But ya know what  it's not going to happen any time soon at least.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 6, 2011)

Gesture and face recognition are going to be the important features of Windows 8. PCs will need a webcam and a kinect-like device, your face (or picture of) is your login.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Gesture and face recognition are going to be the important features of Windows 8. PCs will need a webcam and a kinect-like device, your face (or picture of) is your login.



Kinect tech will be a big deal IMO for next gen PC's.


HTPC's with gesture recognition and voice control (that works, lol) will be a big hit.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 6, 2011)

All yall who don't want 32-bit compatibility are aware that Steam is 32-bit and will be 32-bit for the foreseeable future?  32-bit apps are rarely slower than their 64-bit counterparts (even with WoW64), and they're almost always smaller.  Most of my games are 32-bit as are many of the apps and tools I use for work.  The only benefit to removing WoW64 is to make the Windows installer a bit smaller.

Anyway I'd recommend:
1) Improve performance in powershell
2) NTFS is old, it needs to be replaced by something better
3) Remove superfluous and redundant dialogs!!
4) Make homegroup compatible across multiple platforms or get rid of it.
5) Remove the asinine file name length errors
6) Keep 32-bit compatibility but get rid of the still remaining 16-bit limits (like handle count)!
7) Take IE and shove it up Redmond's ass, all up in the ass.
Oh and...
8) Make Windows 8 incompatible with BIOS, so that everyone will be forced to switch to UEFI finally.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> Kinect tech will be a big deal IMO for next gen PC's.
> 
> 
> HTPC's with gesture recognition and voice control (that works, lol) will be a big hit.



I dont know if i like the idea of using recognition software to log into a computer or not. I know that HP's computers at one point (dont know if this is still an issue) has issues with skin color. So if there were a malfunction like that, you wouldnt be able to log into your computer.

All i want is for 32 bit to die. If developers have to recode their software to be native 64 bit then so be it. IMO, thats the way it should be now. I also want to see legacy hardware die off. If people still have legacy hardware, its time to upgrade.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2011)

i dont want it for login stuff, i want it for functionality.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope windows 8 has a Justin Bieber theme.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope windows 8 has a Justin Bieber theme.



Lol nice

Like everyone said, fuk cloud based OS if they ever think of going that route

pretty much what mussels said, more/better functionality


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Like everyone said, fuk cloud based OS if they ever think of going that route



I think we're fucked in this route. Im thinking we dont have a choice.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 6, 2011)

I want it to print money 

Well, to be more serious.

I want USB flash drive ver.

And more optimized for SSD which will probably happen.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 8, 2011)

Also what i would really like, ney demand, is more customization options of the visual theme. Currently if you want something different than the standard aero you have to jump through hoops of fire and shark tanks to be able to use non-official themes. And even those have stupid built in limits thanks to the cumbersome desktop window manager...
    The other day I was trying to find a way of removing the window borders or making them just 1px thick but after hours of googling, i just gave up.


----------



## caleb (Feb 8, 2011)

I want it to read my mind and support 5D porn.
Sadly it will be another attempt to sell some old ides in a new failure package.

I just wish someday DICE will make a Battlefield including an OS so I can boot up in 5 secs into a helicopter.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 8, 2011)

How about a Taskmanager that ends a task for real, and is not playing the waiting game regarldess of what option you chose.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 8, 2011)

Darn,  I don't know... let me see.  Oh yeah, no cloud cr*p and a free t-shirt with each license.
I am happy with 7, until the 128 bit OSes and hardware hits the market, but 2012 will be here first and we'll all be in the cloud anyways (per the doom sayers).  We will all be using Windows 2012: The Mayan Edition.

So, who the heck needs a new OS... 
But, it'll be fun to play with a new toy.



HalfAHertz said:


> The other day I was trying to find a way of removing the window borders or making them just 1px thick but after hours of googling, i just gave up.



That is easy.  Goto "Control panel" > "Personalizations" > "Windows Color" (at bottom of window)> "Advance appearance settings..." > "Item" drop down; and, manipulate the settings for the inactive window and active window borders. (if you change one the other will follow suite)


----------



## robal (Feb 8, 2011)

"App store", an open repository of signed, free and paid-for software. Like the one Debian uses.

It's currently a nightmare to download, install, update and maintain software on Windows PC.
Take a look how easily this stuff is done on eg. Ubuntu or Android.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 8, 2011)

Bring the built-in Pinball back. No cloud-based OS. 64-bit based, bonus points for releasing a ultra expensive separated 32-bit version of the same OS, entitled "Legacy version".


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 8, 2011)

Restore animated gif support.
All media support in windows media player, subtitles included.
Fix the damn vista era power setting bugs.
Fix "broken" jpeg rendering errors in picture viewer.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 8, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Darn,  I don't know... let me see.  Oh yeah, no cloud cr*p and a free t-shirt with each license.
> I am happy with 7, until the 128 bit OSes and hardware hits the market, but 2012 will be here first and we'll all be in the cloud anyways (per the doom sayers).  We will all be using Windows 2012: The Mayan Edition.
> 
> So, who the heck needs a new OS...
> ...




Thanks, but that was the first thing i did when i installed win 7. What I was reffering to was completely removing the border like for example how iTunes looks... random google example:


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 8, 2011)

OK, so if Windows 7 is actually 6.1 (look at the current version on the side bar thing), then the seventh version will be Windows 8...

I want it to be cheaper, and have a smaller interface. I just can't stand it when they have all this shit in the way of what I'm doing.

Oh, and I'll leave this here.


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 8, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Gesture and face recognition are going to be the important features of Windows 8. PCs will need a webcam and a kinect-like device, your face (or picture of) is your login.



Does it have to be your face, or could other body parts be employed for recognition purposes?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 8, 2011)

No 32-bit Version - Won't happen thanks to Intels still making shitty 32-bit only processors
Bring back Classic Login
Taskbars on extra monitors so I don't have to keep using UltraMon
Remove Microsoft Defender and replace with Microsoft Security Essentials installed by default - Won't happen thanks to Apple and their bullshit anti-trust lawsuits
A Media Player that actually remembers your Window size when you exit and doesn't open every video in a super small window
Custom Logon Backgrounds saved when you save your theme


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 8, 2011)

DirectX 12 pre-installed
Classic Paint Version
Much better and more realistic 3D design
A better calculator, like the one in Linux (scientific one)
Better sounds and games
Fan speed controls
Uses less ram
Hope it has nothing to do with VISTA or 7 designs. Better like apple OS
EDIT: I use 64-bit too with my old techie rig! 
32-bit must be DISINTEGRATED to lower the costs of 64 one!


----------



## xbonez (Feb 8, 2011)

Its been said before, and I'll say it again:
Please don't make everything cloud best. If you must incorporate cloud storage, make it optional.

Make WEI better at what it does so it actually has some use.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 8, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> No 32-bit Version - Won't happen thanks to Intels still making shitty 32-bit only processors
> Bring back Classic Login
> Taskbars on extra monitors so I don't have to keep using UltraMon
> Remove Microsoft Defender and replace with Microsoft Security Essentials installed by default - Won't happen thanks to Apple and their bullshit anti-trust lawsuits
> ...



I agree with all of this but bullet one. Intel can start making shitty 64 bit CPU's. They can even make them the same socket for w/e netbook uses them so all you have to do is replace the CPU.



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> DirectX 12 pre-installed
> Classic Paint Version
> Much better and more realistic 3D design
> A better calculator, like the one in Linux (scientific one)
> ...




We dont need a new version of DirectX when a new version of Windows is installed. DX10 came with Vista because it was needed. DX11 came with 7 because DX10 needed to be fixed and it was just better to release a new version of DX. DX12 is pointless because there are hardly enough games now that have DX10 and DX11 now, so DX12 would not be needed. Lets utilize DX11 technology first and have it around for a while. 
I wanna see native multi-desktop support. Hell bring it to Windows 7 in SP1. 
Theres a scientific calculator in Win7 right now. Just open up the calculator go to View>Scientific. Hell you can have a programmer calculator 
m actually content to having fan speed controls using third party software just for the fact that you are going to use one anyway to overclock. And if you hard mod it, you just flash the bios with the core/shader/memory speeds you want and the desired fan speed. Dont need that built into windows. However, if you are referring to CPU, such a thing should be done through the BIOS. 
I agree with less ram, but if we use less ram, the less eye candy you will have. If that is what you want, then you can turn Aero into classic with a few mouse clicks. Most of us now-a-days are using anywhere from 4-16GB ram anyway so I personally dont see this as an issue. 
If I wanted an Apple like OS, id have a Mac.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 8, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I agree with all of this but bullet one. Intel can start making shitty 64 bit CPU's. They can even make them the same socket for w/e netbook uses them so all you have to do is replace the CPU.



The problem is that most netbooks use embedded Atoms, so there is no replacing the processor.  We're stuck with 32-bit for a good long while.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 8, 2011)

So MS should completely abandon 32 bit support in their next OS? 
That would mean any app/game that you have that is compiled as 32 bit could would cease to function.
Dev are not going to drag out old projects to update them to 64 bit unless they are still selling well in the marketplace and/or are coerced by their publishers.
You would be forced to find/purchase a 3rd party add-on that would do what the OS does now.

Not a great idea IMO.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 8, 2011)

Shouldn't they just not segregate it? Combine the program folders, make every install both 32 bit and 64. Isn't that what they did with 16 bit and 32?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 8, 2011)

Not really. Why do I want 32 bit executables and libraries for the OS on my 64 bit machine if I don't need them.
The OS install would go to about 30GB. :/


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 8, 2011)

You do realize 64 bit windows already does that, and does not hit 30 gbs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> So MS should completely abandon 32 bit support in their next OS?
> That would mean any app/game that you have that is compiled as 32 bit could would cease to function.
> Dev are not going to drag out old projects to update them to 64 bit unless they are still selling well in the marketplace and/or are coerced by their publishers.
> You would be forced to find/purchase a 3rd party add-on that would do what the OS does now.
> ...



No one said they should completely abandon 32-bit support in their next os, or at least I didn't say that, I'm just saying they shouldn't have a 32-bit version.  The 64-bit version still has support for 32-bit applications.



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Shouldn't they just not segregate it? Combine the program folders, make every install both 32 bit and 64. Isn't that what they did with 16 bit and 32?



You can already do that, it doesn't matter what folder the program is actually in.  You can install and execute a 32-bit program from the "Program Files" folder, and you can install and execute a 64-bit program from the "Program Files(x86)" folder.  There is no difference between them really other than name to differentiate for the user.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't want to have to switch screens before I switch USERS


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 8, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> With the next version of windows, ELIMINATE 32-bit FOREVER! Lets get away from this age old technology and start moving towards native 64-bit computing!



I don't think that 64 bit is noticeably faster than 32 bit, because all our "stuff" isn't going to be rewritten from scratch. 
And don't say you need it for 4GB or more RAM because that's a "myth". In the Linux world lots of people happily use 32 bit with PAE (Physical Adress Extension). I think better EFI support is more important in say, the next 5 years.

And OMG MS stop refusing to use tabbed browsing in Explorer (I mean the File Browser, not IE). Ever seen a Nautilus screen? That's the way to go.

Additionally, it could be nice to see the progress bars of simultaneous file transfers combined in one window.

RAM footprint: Windows looks very, very much like pick-whatever-you-like Linux distro with KDE 4, yet it seems to take twice the memory footprint. I know that Windows will always take a bit more due to extra necessities like antivirus but still it could be decreased by another few percent (they already did with W7 so we know it's possible).

Last but certainly not the least: license keys linked to a person instead of to specific hardware. Nuff said.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 8, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You can already do that, it doesn't matter what folder the program is actually in. You can install and execute a 32-bit program from the "Program Files" folder, and you can install and execute a 64-bit program from the "Program Files(x86)" folder. There is no difference between them really other than name to differentiate for the user.



Yes, I know. I simply mean they should stop visually segregating the programs. Just make 32 bit support a built in feature and don't make such a big fuss about it. No more "here's where your 32 bit shit goes, here's where your 64 bit shit goes. That's right, you have both. Don't forget it."


----------



## Kreij (Feb 8, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You do realize 64 bit windows already does that, and does not hit 30 gbs.



My bad. Long day at work. 
Yes, the libraries for both have to be there in case a 32 bit application uses them.
Executables do not have to have both.

I'm not exactly sure what MS has in mind for "the cloud", but if I can't install and run local apps without going to "the cloud" I will never upgrade to the next OS.
If they have an offline mode, "the dirt", that gives full functionality without "the cloud" then I may consider it.
Long live "the dirt". 



			
				LAN said:
			
		

> No more "here's where your 32 bit shit goes, here's where your 64 bit shit goes.


That complicates things. It's easier to point an application at a directory that contains all the 32 bit DLLs and such, than you point each API call to the appropriately named DLL or resource.

Also ... I want a full 64 bit, full 3D (DirectX 11), FPS version of Minesweeper.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> My bad. Long day at work.
> Yes, the libraries for both have to be there in case a 32 bit application uses them.
> Executables do not have to have both.
> 
> ...



"The Cloud/The Dirt"...Love the analogy there...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 8, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> I don't think that 64 bit is noticeably faster than 32 bit, because all our "stuff" isn't going to be rewritten from scratch.
> And don't say you need it for 4GB or more RAM because that's a "myth". In the Linux world lots of people happily use 32 bit with PAE (Physical Adress Extension). I think better EFI support is more important in say, the next 5 years.



Noticeably faster? No, but faster nonetheless. 64-bit CPU's operate more efficiently with 64bit software than that of its 32-bit counterpart. 

As for 4GB or more ram as being a "myth", it is wise and needed for performance in games. Check out Mussels 32bit vs 64 bit: How it relates to video cards thread. It plays a big part. It might not be the same in Linux because not many people are playing the games in Linux that you do in Windows with or without the eye candy.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 8, 2011)

JATownes said:


> "The Cloud/The Dirt"...Love the analogy there...





> In 2012, with the advent of Windows 8, Microsoft turned on Skynet the cloud.
> 7.3 milliseconds later Skynet the cloud became self aware.
> Two days later Skynet the cloud move to eliminate anything which it perceived as a threat including all other OS's other than Windows and anyone in the dirt.
> Total annihilation would have been complete had it not been for the OCing and hacker communities worldwide that ...



And so it begins.


----------



## qamulek (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like support added to changing the directories of any folder to another folder on any other drive.  For instance lets say windows is installed on an SSD, but I want my default programs to be loaded onto an HDD.  The Program Files folder would be mapped to the HDD, while the programs I want on the SSD would be mapped back to the SSD.

This can currently be done manually, but there are a few problems when updating the OS on certain updates.  I would like them to add support so that its all done automatically, and also so that any and all updates support the remapped folders.

It's been awhile since I looked into this, so scratch this if its been fixed.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 9, 2011)

That reminds me, there needs to be an option to drag and drop between internal drives and have it actually drag and drop, not copy. It's very annoying having to right click or do keyboard shortcuts and what not just to move files around on a multi drive system.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 9, 2011)

You mean like holding down the shift key when you drag and drop to do a move instead of a copy?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> You mean like holding down the shift key when you drag and drop to do a move instead of a copy?



Or Hold Right Click, drag, and drop.  That is what I always do, even when just moving on the same drive.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah just like that, accept without having to do extra shit. It's just such a basic UI requirement, should have been a feature since at least xp.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 9, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> We dont need a new version of DirectX when a new version of Windows is installed. DX10 came with Vista because it was needed. DX11 came with 7 because DX10 needed to be fixed and it was just better to release a new version of DX. DX12 is pointless because there are hardly enough games now that have DX10 and DX11 now, so DX12 would not be needed. Lets utilize DX11 technology first and have it around for a while.
> I wanna see native multi-desktop support. Hell bring it to Windows 7 in SP1.
> Theres a scientific calculator in Win7 right now. Just open up the calculator go to View>Scientific. Hell you can have a programmer calculator
> m actually content to having fan speed controls using third party software just for the fact that you are going to use one anyway to overclock. And if you hard mod it, you just flash the bios with the core/shader/memory speeds you want and the desired fan speed. Dont need that built into windows. However, if you are referring to CPU, such a thing should be done through the BIOS.
> ...




*1.*I know that there is a scientific calculator and that is even in windows Xp
I said a better one like the one in Linux that compares tangents with radius
*2.*Better i would say DirectX 11.1 
*3.*Windows 7 is better programmed to use less ram than Vista
*4.*I said Apple OS because i want Windows to be more oriented to Mac in design


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> *1.*I know that there is a scientific calculator and that is even in windows Xp
> I said a better one like the one in Linux that compares tangents with radius
> *2.*Better i would say DirectX 11.1
> *3.*Windows 7 is better programmed to use less ram than Vista
> *4.*I said Apple OS because i want Windows to be more oriented to Mac in design



Not all distros of Linux have that type of calculator.  I see a lot of people saying "like linux" in this thread, and they need to realize that most of the things included with linux were added by a 3rd party(the beauty of open source).  So something that is in one distro isn't always in another.

Windows 7 doesn't really use any less RAM than Vista.  It is a huge myth that Vista uses a huge amount of RAM, started because when people first started using Vista they didn't understand how Vista was using the RAM.  They saw "free" memory at next 0 and assumed Vista was a RAM hog, but they didn't realize that a lot of it was used for superfetch.   So Vista got labelled a RAM hog. When Win7 came around, everyone was used to the RAM usage and didn't label it a RAM hog.


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 9, 2011)

Native support for blu-ray video and audio codes, including the protected audio path so we can hear 24/192 on any sound card capable of it.


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Windows 7 doesn't really use any less RAM than Vista.  It is a huge myth that Vista uses a huge amount of RAM, started because when people first started using Vista they didn't understand how Vista was using the RAM.  They saw "free" memory at next 0 and assumed Vista was a RAM hog, but they didn't realize that a lot of it was used for superfetch.   So Vista got labelled a RAM hog. When Win7 came around, everyone was used to the RAM usage and didn't label it a RAM hog.



Also Vista got a bad reception becuase of bloatware from the OEM's and low system specs.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 9, 2011)

I also forgot to say about the "Black screen of death"
That happened in windows 7 and it is AWFUL :S
PLS this time don't do that again
That happened in computers with old technology


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Frick said:


> Also Vista got a bad reception becuase of bloatware from the OEM's and low system specs.



A totally new driver system that meant we were all using imature drivers, or no drivers at all, didn't help much either.  Now that Win7 uses the same driver system as Vista, that means the drivers have had all that extra time to mature and it was a much smoother launch.

A lof ot Vista's "problems" were launch issues that have long since gone away, but most people can't get past a first impression.


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 9, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Last but certainly not the least: license keys linked to a person instead of to specific hardware. Nuff said



the retail version is just that, you can move it from computer to computer according to the license agreement, what we really need is windows license agreements like an antivirus so i can buy windows 8 3pc edition, they already do it with 7 but its upgrade only


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the retail version is just that, you can move it from computer to computer according to the license agreement, what we really need is windows license agreements like an antivirus so i can buy windows 8 3pc edition, they already do it with 7 but its upgrade only



The family pack (3 licenses) are expired as well. It was a limited time offer afaik. Really sad. Office Home & Student (for use on three systems) is great value, I really wish they still hade the same thing for Windows.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll word my suggestion better
From the Start Menu I want the same Log off/sleep/ switch user drop down menu except I want an additional drop down menu for switch users which will list the USER Desktop you want to go to instead of clicking switch USER then going to the USER selection screen then selecting the USER


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Frick said:


> The family pack (3 licenses) are expired as well. It was a limited time offer afaik. Really sad. Office Home & Student (for use on three systems) is great value, I really wish they still hade the same thing for Windows.



They did with both Vista and Windows 7, however it is always a limitted time offer.  I think they do it for the first 6 months after release and then discontinue it.  I'm sure they will do it with Win8 as well.

However, these packs have always been a rip-off to me, since a standard key activates online 2-3 times just fine anyway.



jmcslob said:


> I'll word my suggestion better
> From the Start Menu I want the same Log off/sleep/ switch user drop down menu except I want an additional drop down menu for switch users which will list the USER Desktop you want to go to instead of clicking switch USER then going to the USER selection screen then selecting the USER



I think I get what you are saying, and agree with you.  So something like this:







Then when you select the user, it asks for their password(if there is one) and instantly switches to that user, without needing to go back to the welcome screen first.  I would definitely like this feature.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 9, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> *2.*Better i would say DirectX 11.1
> *4.*I said Apple OS because i want Windows to be more oriented to Mac in design


2. I honestly wouldn't put it past Microsoft only if there was a big thing to fix like there was with DX10. 
4. Then you can go skin windows to look like apple. There are third party apps out there to do so. Microsoft will never make their OS look like Apple and if they did, im pretty sure Apple would file a lawsuit. 


I honestly woudlnt mind some features from Linuxs' Compiz Fuzion.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 9, 2011)

I hates the cloud


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2011)

@compiz: Several desktops are pretty nice, but I'm not a fan of all the fancy looks. I want things to happen instantly


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 10, 2011)

When I said, "linking the license to the person" I meant that you pay once for every install of that certain version of Windows. And the family packs have always costed more than 1 install so I don't mean that.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Noticeably faster? No, but faster nonetheless. 64-bit CPU's operate more efficiently with 64bit software than that of its 32-bit counterpart.



If the software is written from scratch as 64 bit software. This of course does not happen in practice, best regard it as a "port".



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> As for 4GB or more ram as being a "myth", it is wise and needed for performance in games. Check out Mussels 32bit vs 64 bit: How it relates to video cards thread. It plays a big part. It might not be the same in Linux because not many people are playing the games in Linux that you do in Windows with or without the eye candy.



Well, I assume that the question is, "will both the VRAM and all the RAM be adressed?", not "how much eyecandy can you get?"
And 32 bit + PAE is not the same as plainly 32 bit. PAE should make the VRAM accesible when having more than 3 GB of RAM, if I am right. But AFAIK 32 bit Windows does not have PAE (by default) so there there might be a difference with Linux.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 10, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> When I said, "linking the license to the person" I meant that you pay once for every install of that certain version of Windows. And the family packs have always costed more than 1 install so I don't mean that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well of course it will be about how much VRAM and RAM will be addressed in 64bit. However, the principle still applies. With a system lacking 4GB of ram, the system will take the ram from the video card and share it with the system memory making the system run slower. If the system has sufficient ram installed, then the OS will not share the memory between the video card and itself to make up for what is lacking. Hope that makes sense. If you have a 64bit OS, there is no reason not to have 4GB+. Youre just gimping yourself otherwise. Especially given how cheap RAM is now.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Well of course it will be about how much VRAM and RAM will be addressed in 64bit. However, the principle still applies. With a system lacking 4GB of ram, the system will take the ram from the video card and share it with the system memory making the system run slower. If the system has sufficient ram installed, then the OS will not share the memory between the video card and itself to make up for what is lacking. Hope that makes sense. If you have a 64bit OS, there is no reason not to have 4GB+. Youre just gimping yourself otherwise. Especially given how cheap RAM is now.



you've misunderstood drastically.

DX9 (and older) games duplicate video memory into system memory. there is no sharing. Games arent going to use every shred of video ram you have, but if you have a 1GB video card and only 2GB of system ram, you are definitely limiting how much ram is available for the games, and reducing the amount of video memory you can actually use.


you get benefits from a 64 bit OS as soon as you go above 3GB of system ram, which everyone should have for gaming systems nowadays.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you've misunderstood drastically.
> 
> DX9 (and older) games duplicate video memory into system memory. there is no sharing. Games arent going to use every shred of video ram you have, but if you have a 1GB video card and only 2GB of system ram, you are definitely limiting how much ram is available for the games, and reducing the amount of video memory you can actually use.
> 
> ...



Thats actually what I was trying to get at but coudlnt describe it that way. Ive always had issues with trying to explain something to someone.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 10, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I think I get what you are saying, and agree with you.  So something like this:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/switchuser.png
> 
> Then when you select the user, it asks for their password(if there is one) and instantly switches to that user, without needing to go back to the welcome screen first.  I would definitely like this feature.



That's exactly what I mean....thanks for putting that to image 

I'd also like to see the start menu to be a 3/4 circle in the bottom corner of the screen about three times the size it is now with smaller quick start Icons in orbit of it I'd also like to see the date/time/volume etc..etc.. in it. I think it would be a nice twist for both touch screens normal screens to have everything you need in 1 corner with a simple rotation of the orbiting quick launch icons....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> That's exactly what I mean....thanks for putting that to image
> 
> I'd also like to see the start menu to be a 3/4 circle in the bottom corner of the screen about three times the size it is now with smaller quick start Icons in orbit of it I'd also like to see the date/time/volume etc..etc.. in it. I think it would be a nice twist for both touch screens normal screens to have everything you need in 1 corner with a simple rotation of the orbiting quick launch icons....



that led me to an idea, with multiple variants of the start menu. stylus/touch based one, classic, etc. windows being locked to one setup seems strange anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> that led me to an idea, with multiple variants of the start menu. stylus/touch based one, classic, etc. windows being locked to one setup seems strange anyway.



Exactly!


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 10, 2011)

Fully customisable and faster loading times


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2011)

One of the little known features of Windows is the ability to use different shells(yes, like Linux).  I don't think a lot of people know that you don't have to use explorer. Some are even open source, so you can add the features you want if you wish.  A lot of what I see suggested here has been implemented in these shell replacements.  Some of the better ones I've played with include:

SharpE
LiteStep
Emerge
GeoShell


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2011)

I would like it not to have a fucking registry for a change. THAT would be nice.



newtekie1 said:


> One of the little known features of Windows is the ability to use different shells(yes, like Linux).  I don't think a lot of people know that you don't have to use explorer. Some are even open source, so you can add the features you want if you wish.  A lot of what I see suggested here has been implemented in these shell replacements.  Some of the better ones I've played with include:
> 
> SharpE
> LiteStep
> ...



That would add a lot of background processes I would think. Am I right?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 10, 2011)

a lightweight install option.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 10, 2011)

I edited my first post to include some things that are must haves in the next version of Windows. I went through every post in the thread and I made nightlights to what I thought are essential. If I missed some I apologize lemme know and Ill throw it up (if its a must have and not just personal preference)


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2011)

if they remove ALT-Tab i will rage quite the is the stupidest request. might as well take away the ability to use the space bar and let windows auto figure out your words.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 10, 2011)

So to sum it up:
Different start menus, like a decent amount of Linux distros
Faster boot time, like a decent amount of Linux distros
Fully customizable, like a decent amount of Linux distros
Drag&drop between drives, like a decent amount of Linux distros
Lightweight install, doable with most Linux distros, but a decent amount of them are light enough
No registry, like all Linux distros
Multi-desktop, like most Linux distros
Software repository, like a decent amount of Linux distros
Gif support, like most Linux distros
A better task manager, like a decent amount of Linux distros
Correct .jpg rendering, like most Linux distros
Install them on multiple PCs, like EVERY LINUX DISTRO EVER

Oh, and different shells is most definitely stolen straight from Linux.

May I take this time to point everyone to SalineOS?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 10, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> May I take this time to point everyone to SalineOS?


Can you play modern games in that, you know.. stuff that is comming out this 2011? Not just emulated that will grind it to boggy slow fps or instablilty? Does it have stable drivers for my nVidia card? No? Ok.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 10, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> if they remove ALT-Tab i will rage quite the is the stupidest request. might as well take away the ability to use the space bar and let windows auto figure out your words.



You misunderstand. I didnt mean to take out alt-tab altogether, rather keep the original alt-tab or make the 3d win key-tab the new alt tab. Dont keep both. Its pointless IMHO.



hellrazor said:


> So to sum it up:
> Different start menus, like a decent amount of Linux distros
> Faster boot time, like a decent amount of Linux distros
> Fully customizable, like a decent amount of Linux distros
> ...





Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Can you play modern games in that, you know.. stuff that is comming out this 2011? Not just emulated that will grind it to boggy slow fps or instablilty? Does it have stable drivers for my nVidia card? No? Ok.



Bjorn's comment is the only thing that keeps me from using Linux full time. If games natively supported Linux i doubt many ppl would bother with windows and Microsoft would go broke. Its just not worth the hassle to try and get games to work in WINE.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 10, 2011)

If you ask me, we should get rind of the start menu and replace it with something more convenient. But that will probably not happen in the next 2 or 3 versions of windows.


----------



## Frick (Feb 10, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Install them on multiple PCs, like EVERY LINUX DISTRO EVER



Like a family pack. It's all in the licensin.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 10, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> One of the little known features of Windows is the ability to use different shells(yes, like Linux).  I don't think a lot of people know that you don't have to use explorer. Some are even open source, so you can add the features you want if you wish.  A lot of what I see suggested here has been implemented in these shell replacements.  Some of the better ones I've played with include:
> 
> SharpE
> LiteStep
> ...


Not to mention Windows Vista/7 comes with two CLI shells: good old command prompt and powershell.

Not that any of you whippersnappers would care though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would like it not to have a fucking registry for a change. THAT would be nice.



I don't see a point in no registry, or really why it is bad.  How do you expect program settings to be saved?  Do it like linux and have random text files that you have to hunt down and find(because they aren't always in the same location, this is why a registry is good) and edit manually?  I'll take the registry with an F3 command over that any day.



TheMailMan78 said:


> That would add a lot of background processes I would think. Am I right?



Why would you think that?  It disabled explorer.exe and replaced it with their own process. No extra processes involved at all.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Removal of Windows Defender (in fact, get rid of any security software built into the OS or give me the option of installing it or not)



I really have to strongly disagree with removing all security software from the OS.  For an enthusiust that is fine, but this is an OS for the general public. The general public need to have a security software in place at the moment of install, or they likely will not use one.  So it is very short sighted to make an expectation that doesn't benefit, and in fact harms, the general user base.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Why would you think that?  It disabled explorer.exe and replaced it with their own process. No extra processes involved at all.


 Well usually things like that add a bunch of shit also. Everything comes at a price.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well usually things like that add a bunch of shit also. Everything comes at a price.



Nope, not how replacement shells work.  When you log on, instead of executing explorer.exe to load your desktop/GUI, it executes a different process.  It replaces a process with a process.  Now they might use more memory than explorer, and I'd be surprised if they didn't considering they don't have R&D resources nearly as big as Microsoft's to optimize everything.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't see a point in no registry, or really why it is bad.  How do you expect program settings to be saved?  Do it like linux and have random text files that you have to hunt down and find(because they aren't always in the same location, this is why a registry is good) and edit manually?  I'll take the registry with an F3 command over that any day.




Well how about a registry thats smart enough to remove invalid entries and such. Or a setup like Unix.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well how about a registry thats smart enough to remove invalid entries and such. Or a setup like Unix.



There is no system that is capable of doing that.  Even with Linux, if the software doesn't clean up after itself properly, the entries are going to be there.  There is no way for the registry to know what entries are valid and which are invalid.  Just like there is no way for linux to know if a config file is valid or invalid, and why I often times have to go and manually clean out my Linux machine after installing and uninstall a bunch of programs.  That just isn't a reasonable expectation.  If you don't like the registry having invalid entries, blame the half-assed software programmers, not the registry itself.

And really, the registry is a non-issue.  There isn't really anything wrong with it.  And the general public almost never has to worry about anything registry related.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well usually things like that add a bunch of shit also. Everything comes at a price.



Depends. There are shell thats quite fancy like making it 3d and stuff, that would be quite expensive processing wise. There are shells that are quite minimalist as well.. I remember using this shell way back in win 98', and it had only this 'run' button and nothing else lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thinking a little bit more, I would actually like to see a better system restore function.  One that takes a snapshot of the registry right before the insall of each program, and a snapshot right after the install.  It compares the two, and then only saves the changes made.  So you could go into system restore and tell it to undo just the changes made by a certain program, and not have to roll the entire registy back to a certain time undoing everything.


----------



## erixx (Feb 10, 2011)

I want an option for cold beer, 2 clicks away!

PS: tekie: Cleansweeper did that in the past, and many others, seems not a flourishing business.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> There is no system that is capable of doing that.  Even with Linux, if the software doesn't clean up after itself properly, the entries are going to be there.  There is no way for the registry to know what entries are valid and which are invalid.  Just like there is no way for linux to know if a config file is valid or invalid, and why I often times have to go and manually clean out my Linux machine after installing and uninstall a bunch of programs.  That just isn't a reasonable expectation.  If you don't like the registry having invalid entries, blame the half-assed software programmers, not the registry itself.
> 
> And really, the registry is a non-issue.  There isn't really anything wrong with it.  And the general public almost never has to worry about anything registry related.



Whys it unreasonable? Listen all they have to do is have a master entry for each program. Once the master entry is removed all entries associated with it should be removed also. Thats something that could be easily implemented at an OS level. As it stands now we rely on developers to clean up after themselves and that SUCKS. Again why not something like UNIX?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whys it unreasonable? Listen all they have to do is have a master entry for each program. Once the master entry is removed all entries associated with it should be removed also. Thats something that could be easily implemented at an OS level. As it stands now we rely on developers to clean up after themselves and that SUCKS. Again why not something like UNIX?



You then have to still rely on the developers to use the master key properly.  It just doesn't work, and all the extra red tape with linking all the entries together would make a mess.  And who would decide this master key for each program?  Microsoft?  Will every program ever made have to be sent to microsoft so they can give the developer what master key they should use and so Microsoft can verify the developer is using the master key properly?  That sounds expensive.  Then you also have to rely on the developer to bother to delete the master key in the first place, and they won't.  They can't be bothered to delete their registry changes as is now, what makes you think they will suddenly change?  And what happens when two programs use the same registry settings, but one program decides to delete its master key and all entries associated with it?  Of course the whole driver system would also need to be re-written again...which opens a whole new pain in the ass that I don't even want to get into.

And as for why not doing it like Unix, I've already covered that.  That system isn't any better.  The config files are often left behind after the program is uninstalled.  Turns out developers are just as lazy on the Unix side as on the Windows side.  If developers wanted to use this system, it is already in place anyway.  Windows is already set up so that software developers do not have to use the registy at all if they choose.  So this is kind of a moot point.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 10, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Can you play modern games in that, you know.. stuff that is comming out this 2011? Not just emulated that will grind it to boggy slow fps or instablilty? Does it have stable drivers for my nVidia card? No? Ok.



Give it some time, and it will probably be able to play RAGE. Maybe not immediately, maybe not in 2011, but by 2012 we will know if ID did it or not.

Questions?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 10, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Give it some time, and it will probably be able to play RAGE. Maybe not immediately, maybe not in 2011, but by 2012 we will know if ID did it or not.
> 
> Questions?


Erm ok. Like Rage is the only game out there 

No doubt about Rage though. Id always was charitable to the linux scene

In anycase, I want to play all of them not just the ones from id 
Hardcore PC gamer at heart.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, we could all start a complain campaign at EA.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 11, 2011)

EA wont care and its not just EA that youd have to toss complaints at. Its all game companies.


----------



## Frick (Feb 27, 2011)

I want to be able to install/uninstall multiple programs at the same time.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't want there to be a next version.


----------



## Frick (Feb 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I don't want there to be a next version.



Why?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 28, 2011)

Frick said:


> Why?



Because 7 is a magnificent number


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 28, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Because 7 is a magnificent number



And one is the loneliest number


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 28, 2011)

I am really routing for one, or at the most 2 versions of Windows 8.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 28, 2011)

I want automatic queueing of cut/copy and paste, and when dragging and dropping.
I hate having to wait for one folder to finish copying before I can start copying another. I'd like to be able to just keep dragging and dropping, and for it to queue them automatically.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I want automatic queueing of cut/copy and paste, and when dragging and dropping.
> I hate having to wait for one folder to finish copying before I can start copying another. I'd like to be able to just keep dragging and dropping, and for it to queue them automatically.



you can use teracopy for that, but yeah its kinda flawed atm.


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 28, 2011)

I just want it to be stable, secure, intuitive & user-friendly.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 5, 2011)

i wouldnt mind some sort of OS use of gpgpu but done correctly so every possible bit of leverage is used ie different gpus or anything that can run compute or open cl being used to virus scan or sumat else equally usefull and quickly too and a fully fully customiseable gui would be nice as i refuse to load shit bits of saoft just to change window colours and stuff i wana click on an acid face or sumat to START

what about bluetooth everything too i wana be able to switch the kettle on from here ingame


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 5, 2011)

A desktop operating system that will accept more than two physical processors!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> i wouldnt mind some sort of OS use of gpgpu but done correctly so every possible bit of leverage is used ie different gpus or anything that can run compute or open cl being used to virus scan or sumat else equally usefull and quickly too and a fully fully customiseable gui would be nice as i refuse to load shit bits of saoft just to change window colours and stuff i wana click on an acid face or sumat to START
> 
> what about bluetooth everything too i wana be able to switch the kettle on from here ingame



thats not a bad idea, the extra use of directcompute in the OS could be done well. windows could add it into their own movie maker software, MSE (their virus scanner), etc etc.

it'd certainly be a good way to give laptops and low end systems some extra grunt, leveraging their hardly used graphics cards.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> thats not a bad idea, the extra use of directcompute in the OS could be done well. windows could add it into their own movie maker software, MSE (their virus scanner), etc etc.
> 
> it'd certainly be a good way to give laptops and low end systems some extra grunt, leveraging their hardly used graphics cards.



I read somewhere about a test Kaspersky AV did some time ago where they scanned a system for 4.5min vs 20 something using OCL
Edit: hmm or was it cuda...
http://www.kaspersky.com/news?id=207575979

Anyway that's up to the vendor to program. Ms should just provide an SDK to integrate it into windows.


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 6, 2013)

make it user friendly like the old windows was don't change to much makes it more difficult.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 6, 2013)

i want the next windows using simple activation 
dual interface maybe: desktop and touch screen 
and one more resetting like phone without fresh install


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 6, 2013)

1) The same foot print, or less, than that of Windows 7.
2) The back-end optimizations that Windows 8 introduced.
3) 3 Variants.  Home/low-end, Professional, and ARM.
4) The ARM and Home/low-end variants have metro on by default, but it can be turned off.  The professional having metro off by default but having the ability to enable it.
5) Document/MS program sync between all three variants of Windows.
6) 64 bit only on the Home/low-end and Professional variants (64 bit ARM being a bit too far forward looking).
7) Death to the MS store.  They just went about it wrong.  Killing it, letting it cool, then reintroducing it after some huge changes could see it actually be viable.

8) Respect for the community.  When you're pushing out directx variants to attempt to force consumers to buy a new version of windows you've failed.  Admitting the failure would have gone a long way to getting support for 8.1.  Instead we've got a blunt refusal from MS to admit to anything wrong.  If the same thing happens with a new Windows it's likely that 7 will have the same extended legacy that XP did.  

9) Integration of the Xbox needs to stop.  The Xbox 360 showed it had the ability to be a media streamer.  That is a good thing, but I buy a video game console for different reasons than I buy a desktop.  The sooner MS stops trying to marry the two, the sooner they can make both truly great.

10) Reasonable pricing.  Nobody likes to spend $300 on a retail copy of an OS.  The OEM channel brings the price down more, but that's a single install.  When you're looking at the OS as a more substantial part of the budget than the motherboard (low cost PCs often find themselves in this uncomfortable niche) you're hard pressed to not look at OS piracy.  If an OS could offer OEM pricing, with multiple installs (to the same device), it would be far more reasonable.  Windows 8 seemed to hit on this, but not accurately enough for my tastes.



Now, what do I expect?  I see the windows OS meeting the Xbox OS.  I see one confused and cludgy monster being born from this nightmare.  The thing that really bothers me is that this kind of black hole cannot be moved away from, because MS is taking cues from Apple about homogenization.  Apple might have a unified user interface, but they have a niche user market for it.  Hopefully MS realizes that some diversity is needed, before they take what remains of their brand and bleach out all of the things that make it special.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 6, 2013)

Classic Theme, with UI not being GPU-accelerated but GDI
Windows 2000 Start Menu
DirectX 11.2
Hardware-accelerated audio, the old implementation of DirectSound
The ability to uninstall Metro
700 MB install media
</wishful_thinking>


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 6, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Classic Theme, with UI not being GPU-accelerated but GDI
> Windows 2000 Start Menu
> DirectX 11.2
> Hardware-accelerated audio, the old implementation of DirectSound
> ...



o yeah, i forgot to put it
smaller installer is much better


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 6, 2013)

A Windows with:

XP-like resource consumption and speed.
XP or 7 start menu.
Win 8 new features EXCEPT metro.
No metro or an option to disable it on non touchscreen devices. Metro and their apps are pointless on desktop computers.
Classic theme: clean, fast, beautiful IMO and more in line with today's trend of minimalist designs.
Ability to remove more bult-in software completely and not only the shortcut *cough* IE *cough*.
Ability to disable desktop compositing and using the olde faster GDI like XP or 7 basic.


----------



## neyel8r (Aug 6, 2013)

win7-like start menu *standard* with an *option* for Metro UI... most people using windows on pc don't have a touchscreen! i found win8 on my buddy's non-touch lappy *INCREDIBLY* frustrating to use outside of Metro (which i didn't really like or need)... & i've been using computers for nearly a ¼-century


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2013)

Atomic77 said:


> make it user friendly like the old windows was don't change to much makes it more difficult.



Old =! simple.



lilhasselhoffer said:


> 1) The same foot print, or less, than that of Windows 7.
> 2) The back-end optimizations that Windows 8 introduced.
> 3) 3 Variants.  Home/low-end, Professional, and ARM.
> 4) The ARM and Home/low-end variants have metro on by default, but it can be turned off.  The professional having metro off by default but having the ability to enable it.
> ...



1. The system requirements are the same for both of them.
3. Windows 8, Windows 8 Pro, Windows 8 Enterprise and Windows RT comes very close. A seperate enterprise version is pretty good imo.
5. Isn't this exactly what Windows 8 brings (Skydrive integration), and isn't that the idea behind an app store?
7. Why? The idea goes very well with WinRT.
9. I'm not sure what integration you're talking about. Using the same core across versions is a good idea imo. And the Windows Everywhere concept I actually like. There should be a single enterprise version, or something, for prosumers and whatchacallit, but for the avarage users I say homogenizy away! Seamless integration between computer, phone/tablet and console is a good thing for most people. That is what Apple is good at: It just works (generally), be it AppleTV, iStuff or desktops, it plays well together, and people like that. Obviously you can do it all with a Linux CLI environment, but it is nice to have stuff that works well together. And I don't see how that is a niche market. NOT having that is a niche market.



btarunr said:


> Classic Theme, with UI not being GPU-accelerated but GDI
> Windows 2000 Start Menu
> DirectX 11.2
> Hardware-accelerated audio, the old implementation of DirectSound
> ...



Sound I agree with. The other stuff is... Yeah. The 90's was a good time.


The stuff I want to see, that might be realistic:

A version that ships with a StartMenyThing, just to end the bitching. Aww who am I kidding, people would still bitch.


----------



## r9 (Aug 6, 2013)

It would be great if it could have the functionality of at least OS X tiger.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 22, 2013)

Removal of TPM back door and removal of Metro and I might consider buying it.

But on another hand I don't know if I care anymore, already deploying linux based servers in place of old MS servers. VMWare Zimbra is pretty nice


----------



## erixx (Aug 22, 2013)

- auto-arrangement of columns width to show full file names in File Explorer all the time: since forever it is never okay!
- store personal config and files ONLY IN ONE LOCATION, not in /program files, /program data, /common files, windows/..., /roaming, / Documents, /some hidden folder, /some otherone..... 
- fix the Network/Home group, Media servers, Shared files MADNESS that always fails one day or another
- Get rid of Virtual folders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I manage myself, thank you!!!!!


----------

